
Python Dataflow Programming  - kirubakaran
http://www.thensys.com/index.php?title=dataflow_programming
======
lunchbox
Very cool. Have you seen Pyphant? [http://www.fmf.uni-
freiburg.de/service/Servicegruppen/sg_wis...](http://www.fmf.uni-
freiburg.de/service/Servicegruppen/sg_wissinfo/Software/Pyphant/pyphant-a-
python-data-analysis-framework/view?set_language=en)

There's also Vision, which uses Python:
<http://mgltools.scripps.edu/packages/vision/overview>

I have used Simulink (with Matlab) before, and I think that for certain
applications, visual dataflow programming is an extremely useful tool. Would
be good to have some mature software for doing this with Python. For example,
I could create a custom block with two sockets, name it "foo", double click on
the box, and write the source code, i.e.

def foo(arg1, arg2): ....

~~~
mattdennewitz
makes me think of twisted's deferreds for asynchronous network programming:
request some data over a network, attach a "worker" callback (and an exception
handling callback), and your application can move forward without waiting for
the response. very awesome for things like parsing <n> rss feeds at a time.

